

SplinterNet: An Unblockable Social Network for Android - ZitchDog
https://github.com/megamattron/SplinterNet

======
ZitchDog
This looks incredibly useful in light of the current moves to censor Twitter
in other countries. My first thought is, shouldn't we write this for iOS as
well? Unfortunately I doubt this app would be possible to create for iOS.
There is no way to detect unpaired bluetooth devices while running in the
background.[1]

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4204080/can-i-discover-
ot...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4204080/can-i-discover-other-ios-
devices-over-bluetooth-while-in-the-background)

